# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  جميع الأخوة المحامين أمل افادتي عاجلاً

## ابو تركي ـ قانوني جديد

القضية شيك بدون رصيد .
في الجلسة المقررة لدى لجنة النظر في منازعات الأوراق التجارية بالمملكة العربية السعودية .
المدعي وكالة ( شقيق المدعى عليه ) أفاد بأن المدعى عليه قام بتسليم والده شيك بقيمة خمسمائة ألف ريال .
المدعى عليه أجاب بأنه لا يعلم عن هذا الشيك شي وأنه لم يقوم بتسليمه لوالده ولا يوجد أي سبب لهذا الشيك كما أنه لم يقوم بتحرير بيانات الشيك ولم يفوض المدعي بتعبئة بياناته وعلى وجه الخصوص التاريخ كما أنه فيما يخص التوقيع ذكر بأنه لا يعلم هل هوا توقيعه أم لا ولكن عنده شك كبير بأنه ليس توقيعه لوجود إختلافات جوهرية في التوقيع .
تم عرض الإجابة على المدعي وكالة فذكر بأن موكله لم يقوم بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وأن المدعي عليه قام بإحضار الشيك كما هوا الآن وقام بتسليمه لوالده مقابل مبلغ مالي تسلمه من والده كقرضه حسنه .
طبعاً هذه القضية كانت ناتجه عن خلاف مالي بين الأشقاء وعلى وجه الخصوص شقيق المدعى عليه والوكيل الشرعي في هذه القضية الذي قام بدوره بإستغلال ضعف والده وقام بالاستيلا على الشيك وقام بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وتحريره لأمر والده ورفع الدعوى بمجوب وكالة شرعية من والده .
السؤال : هل أنكار المدعي وكالة تعبيئة بيانات الشيك يعد من قبيل الاعتراف بعدم تفويض المستفيد بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وهل يعتبر ذلك دليلا قويا بعدم تفويض المستفيد بذلك وعدم توجه نية وإردة الساحب لطرح الشيك للتداول ؟
لو ثبت للجنة أن بيانات الشيك محرره بخط يد المدعي وكالة مذا سوف يكون الرد القانوني في هذه الحالة ؟
عدم وجود سبب للشيك وعدم مقدرة المدعي وكالة إثبات سبب توقيع الشيك هل يدعم موقف المدعى عليه ؟
ماهوا الموقف القانوني في مثل هذه القضية الأسرية وهل يعطى لها صفة إعتبارية ؟
لقد قمت بطرح القضية لأنها غريبه جدا من حيث أن المدعي ينفي تعبئة بيانات الشيك حيث أنه من المفترض أن يذكر المدعي بأن الساحب المدعى عليه هو من فوضه بذلك وليس العكس .
ملاحظة : المدعى عليه ذكر بأن  دفتر شيكاته موجد كأمانة عند والده بسبب ظروف تم ذكرها في الجلسه وأن شقيقه المدعى وكالة قام بالإستيلاء على الشيك وتعبئة بياناته وقد يكون قام بتوقيعه أيضاً كما أنه انكر تحرير الشيك ووجه الاتهام لشقيقه المدعي وكالة بتعبئة بيانات الشيك بعد الاستيلاء عليه  .
وتقبلوا تحياتي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*تم الرد على حضرتك على الرابط التالى*
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/show...ewpost&t=10159

----------

